# Wedding trial FOTD and more!



## Padmita (Aug 15, 2007)

So I'm getting married September 28 and I am still looking for my perfect wedding make up, here are my first two trials (sorry, long post :blushes
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





:

Trial #1:

Face: MAC P+P SPF50, MAC SFF NC15, MAC Studio Finish NC15, PL You Glow Girl, MAC Sweet William, PL Radiance
Eyes: MAC Bare Canvas, MAC Naked Lunch, MAC Patina, MAC Satin Taupe, Manhattan Kajal Cream, brown kohl, L'Oréal Voluminous Carbon Black
Lips: Rimmel East End Snob l/l, Lancôme l/g #322


















Trial #2

Face: MAC SFF NC15, MAC Studio Finish NC15, PL YGG, MAC Peachykeen, MAC Lightscapade

Eyes: MAC Bare Canvas, MAC Gateaux, MAC Almond Icing, NYX Sky Pink, MAC Demi-Sweet, essence Eyeliner Pen, Manhattan X-Act eyeliner, L'Oréal Voluminous Carbon Black

Lips: MAC Giddy l/s, Bourjois Rose Mythic l/g






















And some non wedding-related stuff 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




:

Face: PL Buff, MAC Studio Finish NC15, PL You Glow Girl, MAC Stereo Rose 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Eyes: MAC Bare Canvas, MAC Lustreleaf, MAC Guacamole, MAC Aquadisiac, essence eyeliner pen, agnès b. plum mascara
Lips: MAC Melting Kiss l/s, random light pink gloss on rims



























The red/black liner thing is my new fave look, I've been doing this for the entire week lol...

Face: MAC SFF NC15, MAC Studio Finish NC15, PL YGG, Flirt All Dolled Up, MAC Hundred Degrees Pearlizer
Eyes: MAC Bare Canvas, PL White Diamonds, PL Hi Ho Silver, PL Phantom, Majolica Majorca RD 544 liner, essence black liner, L'Oréal Voluminous Carbon Black
Lips: Carmex, MAC Petal Lure l/s





















I played around a little with this one, since lighting was off anyway, the effect is pretty simple though:


----------



## hotpink1326 (Aug 15, 2007)

Yay!!! Congrats on your up coming wedding! I am also going to be trying out different makeup styles for my wedding ( its not until April of 08 ) but still have no clue how to do it! I LOVE the second look of yours, it totally shows off your stunning eye color!! Good luck with everything


----------



## sitasati (Aug 15, 2007)

I love the second look!


----------



## *Luna* (Aug 15, 2007)

The second look is my favorite. You look gorgeous!


----------



## NicksWifey (Aug 15, 2007)

These are all beautiful! I love the 2nd look for a wedding, it makes your eyes pop!


----------



## Simply Elegant (Aug 15, 2007)

My favourite out of the 3 is the third but I like the second better for your wedding.


----------



## M.A.C_Addiction (Aug 15, 2007)

*Congratulations on your up-comming wedding!*

*I really like the 2nd look. So fresh. So pretty. So simple.*


----------



## nunu (Aug 15, 2007)

congrats!! i like the 2nd n 4th look 4 ur wedding


----------



## entipy (Aug 15, 2007)

These are all great!! I think that second look is the better one out of the wedding looks. Your eyes seem to have more depth. LOVE the red/black liner thing!


----------



## bellezzadolce (Aug 15, 2007)

Congraats on you wedding, i'm voting for the second look.


----------



## Saints (Aug 15, 2007)

Nice to see your back! Congrats on the wedding, I love all the looks but I really like the 2nd look for the wedding


----------



## ViVaMac (Aug 15, 2007)

I prefer the 2 and 4 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Félicitations !!!


----------



## JamaicanDiva2 (Aug 15, 2007)

they're all hott but i would def. have to agree w/ the 2nd look for your wedding! i think its perfect!


----------



## QTAllStarGurl (Aug 15, 2007)

the 2nd look is amazing!! ur beautiful


----------



## logan44103 (Aug 15, 2007)

Congratulations on the upcoming wedding!!
I think#2 would be spectacular for the wedding. I love#4 too!! (just not for the wedding


----------



## MACATTAK (Aug 15, 2007)

:congrats: on your upcoming wedding.  I love the 2nd look for the wedding!


----------



## AppleDiva (Aug 15, 2007)

Ok, my fave is #2.  You cant go wrong.  How are you going to do your hair?  What kind of accessories will you wear?


----------



## dreamqueen (Aug 15, 2007)

Congratulations!  Sept. 28th is my wedding anniversary!!!   I love the second look ;0)


----------



## piyi (Aug 15, 2007)

congratulation for your wedding! i am getting married on september too! i am searching a look for myself. i think the 2d look is better but why don't you try the eyes to be more intensed? it would look better in photos.why don't you try natural false lashes (like #7)? try also fluidline eye-liner gel (in rich ground) applied as an eyeshadow with 217 brush and an eye shadow on top (bronze).it will surely pop your green eyes because it's a red-brown.although it's intense it looks natural because of the colours.how is your wedding dress is it white or not, is it romantic?


----------



## AudreyNicole (Aug 15, 2007)

Hi! *waves*
You know I always love everything you do, but I think the second bridal look is perfect!  The other looks are faulous too, and I REALLY am loving that black/red eyeliner!  It looks awesome!


----------



## astronaut (Aug 15, 2007)

I love the second one!


----------



## glam8babe (Aug 15, 2007)

i think the first - looks natural but gorgeous


----------



## KAIA (Aug 15, 2007)

OH so pretty gal! well it's kinda hard to choose... but I think I'd go for the 2nd look!


----------



## Lipglass*Lover* (Aug 15, 2007)

*~*I love the second one...it's gorgeous!!!!*~*


----------



## courters (Aug 15, 2007)

I love the second one as well!  It really makes your eyes pop. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





If you are having professional pictures made, be careful of too much shimmer on the face.  It will reflect a lot of light and end up looking greasy instead of luminous.  I'm getting married Sept 8th and everyone has been telling me this, so I just wanted to pass it along!

You look fantastic in your photos though, so I would think that it would be fine, especially if you do a trial run and take some pictures with the flash, just to make sure.


----------



## theleopardcake (Aug 15, 2007)

you are so so so beautiful! i love all of your looks but my fav from this post are the first set and the greenish set


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Aug 15, 2007)

Wow, I love them all! Especially the second look 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 CONGRATS on the upcoming wedding!!!


----------



## maria velasco (Aug 15, 2007)

i like #2


----------



## mzkrizzlerocks (Aug 15, 2007)

congrats on your up coming wedding. I love all the different looks. They are all beautiful.


----------



## Azuresyren (Aug 15, 2007)

Wow! :O I completely adore both looks. You look so Angelic. *envies*


----------



## wahine (Aug 15, 2007)

Add me on those who said 2 and 4 look the bestest! You'll make such a beautiful bride!


----------



## supernova (Aug 15, 2007)

You have beautiful eyes! I would say I liked the second look the best, especially for a wedding. That seems to be the winning vote! Congratulations on getting married.


----------



## tadzio79 (Aug 15, 2007)

Congrats hon!!!
I vote for 2nd look too!


----------



## XShear (Aug 15, 2007)

I'm digging the first look. It has a very "innocent" look that I love on brides.


----------



## x__methodacting (Aug 15, 2007)

#2 and #4 are my favorites. Congrats!


----------



## kuuipo1207 (Aug 16, 2007)

Wow! You are so beautiful!  My vote for wedding look is #2. And I love the extra looks you put in!!


----------



## alygolightly (Aug 16, 2007)

Best wishes!

Look no 2 is a winner


----------



## simplykat (Aug 16, 2007)

congratulations. just as everyone else said... second look is amazing! seems like an overwhelming landslide favorite!


----------



## Jot (Aug 16, 2007)

Another vote for #2 and I hope everything goes well with the wedding. congrats!


----------



## Vixen (Aug 16, 2007)

You're going to be one beautiful bride!
I like the second look better than the first.


----------



## amethystangel (Aug 16, 2007)

I like the second tooo!!


----------



## Amymo (Aug 16, 2007)

I love the second but I would do the 4th for a wedding, I think its pretty, its really quite muted and toned down!  Good luck with the wedding preparations.


----------



## zori (Aug 16, 2007)

The 2nd look gets my vote for the wedding as well. You are going to be a beautiful bride


----------



## BinkysBaby (Aug 16, 2007)

I Love  #2.


----------



## Pei (Aug 16, 2007)

Congrats!!!!

The second and last look are my favs =)


----------



## lilmzkimmylady (Aug 16, 2007)

gorgeous!!! my favorite is the 2nd one!! =D


----------



## jannax212 (Aug 16, 2007)

I like trial#2! gorgeous!


----------



## ksyusha (Aug 16, 2007)

i like green and last one! very beautiful!


----------



## giz2000 (Aug 16, 2007)

I really like look #2...and congratulations on your wedding!


----------



## jdepp_84 (Aug 16, 2007)

You look gorgeous in all of them!


----------



## belldandy13 (Aug 16, 2007)

i am so in love with the second look!!!  it looks so fresh and innocent.  the first one is pretty too but the 2nd gives it that little something extra~


----------



## kishahughes (Aug 16, 2007)

Make that #2 for me, its so....wedding make-up....  gorgeous!


----------



## Padmita (Aug 17, 2007)

Thank you all so much for the congratulations and the vote 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




!! I am not sure about the lip on the second one though, it's a little too pink for me, I think I will try to find a color that's a little fresher. I don't want to do darker eyes though because the ceremony will be at 10 am so I want something subtle. 

My dress will be white and romantic yes - in style, it is *slightly* similar to the ivy dress from Gone with the wind. It has a dark waist ribbon with an embroidered flower on it as well as a flared skirt with flower embroidery on white chiffon. It's strapless but will be worn with a chiffon scarf around the shoulders. Jewelry will probably be a rhinestone necklace with rhinestone and pearl earrings. I am not planning on getting professional pics taken since it's not a "big" wedding, I'll leave that for the church wedding 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




! 

Oh, and I would do false lashes but I just can't handle them 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




...


----------



## MissxRae (Aug 19, 2007)

I agree the 2 look makes your eyes stand out!!!!! Look beautiful! Congrats! Its all about how it makes you feel its your day !!!! Your going to look great


----------



## user79 (Aug 21, 2007)

I love the 2nd look for your wedding. Congrats!


----------



## pichima (Aug 21, 2007)

I love all of them!
but I think 1 and 2 are perfect for a bride:congrats:


----------



## Esperansa_b (Aug 21, 2007)

The second rules!!! The last is really pretty too, but the second is absolutely the best.


----------



## thebreat (Aug 22, 2007)

#2 and #4 are the best!!!


----------



## zerin (Aug 22, 2007)

congratz


----------



## chucklie1 (Aug 25, 2007)

I love the first 2 looks....look so pretty on you!


----------



## Tiya (Aug 25, 2007)

Trial #2 looks so pretty on you! You're very talented.


----------



## daFilli (Aug 25, 2007)

the second and fourth looks are very pretty. well done.


----------



## poddygirl (Aug 25, 2007)

September 28th is my anniversary too! I like the second look. Have a beautiful wedding day!


----------



## friend_of_MAC (Aug 25, 2007)

I really like the third picture, and your eyes are gorgeous!!!


----------



## Jayne (Aug 26, 2007)

for your wedding, the 2nd is my fav too  (congrats 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )

I LOVE the red liner on you...wow!


----------



## hawaiian_mele (Sep 1, 2007)

You are gorgeous and these looks are fantastic!


----------



## j_absinthe (Sep 1, 2007)

I prefer the 2nd look. They're all pretty and well done, but I think in the long run, the 2nd one will hold up.


----------



## ChristineLE24 (Sep 2, 2007)

I agree, the 2nd look brings out your eyes and features.


----------



## Dizzyray822 (Sep 2, 2007)

For the wedding looks my fav is trial # 2.  I love the green non-wedding look you did...it is absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## fairytale22 (Sep 2, 2007)

Love them all but for a wedding the 2nd is my fav.


----------



## user46 (Sep 2, 2007)

i like the first one alot!


----------



## elizabethhoye (Sep 2, 2007)

The 2nd one is perfect.  Congratulations


----------



## bebixlove (Sep 3, 2007)

i think you should go with the second look! your face looks amazing and your eyes pop!


----------



## pinkular (Sep 3, 2007)

Your makeup looks great in all the pics but I like the 2nd look best- so polished and pretty-wedding perfect! Also loving that green look w/guacamole, which I am dying to find. I knew you looked familiar- Ive seen your pics on MUA too


----------



## MsButterfli (Sep 3, 2007)

im goin to have to agree with everyone else who said look number 2 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 very pretty


----------



## chocolategoddes (Sep 3, 2007)

ya look like an angel.


----------



## yummy411 (Sep 4, 2007)

congrats lady! yes the second look is hot.. but i'm loving the lip combo in the first set.... hmmmm? lol good luck!


----------



## Babycakes (Sep 4, 2007)

I love the 2nd look for the wedding..congrats!


----------



## MarieLisa_Smile (Sep 5, 2007)

Congratulations on the upcoming wedding!! you def. have mad skills... can't wait to see the wedding picture


----------



## lah_knee (Jan 18, 2008)

i would use more matte eyeshadows. focus on having just one frost in a neutral tone and wear it all over the lid. if you use mattes in the crease they will look more airbrushed and clean. also try using peach based browns instead of ashy or charcoal browns. they brighten up the face...

heres an example of what i mean (this is my friend/co-worker)


----------



## freckles (Jan 18, 2008)

The second look is absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## Padmita (Jan 18, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lah_knee* 

 
_i would use more matte eyeshadows. focus on having just one frost in a neutral tone and wear it all over the lid. if you use mattes in the crease they will look more airbrushed and clean. also try using peach based browns instead of ashy or charcoal browns. they brighten up the face...

heres an example of what i mean (this is my friend/co-worker)




_

 
I'm already married now, but I LOVE that look you did! Would you care to share what you used? I actually went wearing pretty minimal makeup for my wedding - I think a look like that would be too heavy on my own colouring but I want to try a version that is a little more subdued!


----------



## lah_knee (Jan 18, 2008)

oh my friend did her own makeup... we both work for mac....but i know she always uses soft brown, folie or swiss chocolate, espresso or embark and all that glitters


----------



## girlsaidwhat (Jan 18, 2008)

I love the second one!!  Beautiful.


----------



## Chelseaa (Jan 18, 2008)

i love gateaux!
gorgeous looks. =]


----------



## Margarita (Jan 18, 2008)

i think i like the blush on the first one and the eyes on the second.

the first one is very natural and pretty
the second one has a bit of pizazz in the eyes.

both are beautiful tho


----------



## macmama22 (Jan 18, 2008)

The 2nd look is perfect for a wedding! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Great work.


----------



## PRETTYGIRL26 (Jan 18, 2008)

Congrat's...all of them are pretty, but that last look made my mouth literally drop


----------



## NaturallyME (Jan 18, 2008)

I really like the 2nd look for a wedding 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Congrats


----------



## Motoko Kusanagi (Jan 19, 2008)

Congratulations on your wedding! I think the second look is very beautiful, and, in my opinion, would work with a red lipstick. Just my opninion, though.
But they´re all gorgeous!


----------

